

Show HN: Interactive Website I did - aeon10
http://magnovite.herokuapp.com

======
knd775
This is actually quite fun. I would suggest that you make it simpler and more
straight-forward to get to the game part, though.

~~~
aeon10
Yes you are right. The website is meant as a landing page for an event. But
yeah, I should make the game mode more obvious and straight forward to get to.

------
mycroft-holmes
What's being used for the connecting dots in the background? Is there a
library somewhere I can use?

~~~
aeon10
Actually I dont know about a library, I got the idea and the core code for the
effect from
[http://lamberta.github.io/html5-animation/](http://lamberta.github.io/html5-animation/)

